# Hammocks at Marathon, Florida Keys, 4/19-4/26 $700/week



## Sattva (Apr 6, 2015)

Posting for a friend:

"We have a two bedroom condo that sleeps up to six people from 04/19/15 to 04/26/15. It is at The Hammocks in Marathon Florida in the Florida Keys."

$700/week.
2BR 
Hammocks at Marathon


----------



## hotspot (Apr 9, 2015)

*Hammocks at Marathon*

Hello,

Do you know the unit number? Or what kind of a view it has?

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## jgregory (Apr 17, 2015)

Still available?


----------

